
How the 'Plandemic' conspiracy theory took hold - rbanffy
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/23/how-the-plandemic-conspiracy-theory-took-hold
======
everydayprgmr
I'm personally not into conspiracy theories, but from time to time some
conspiracies turn out to be true. I saw video on YouTube the other day, which
showed how CBS news gathered random people around hospital to make the
hospital look more busy than it actually was and the hospital head even had to
admit it later on. Then I read news, where the COVID test results were double
counted per person. Then you see videos of doctors talking about the virus and
showing the inside of the hospital and they say it's nothing unusual. I don't
know what you call conspiracy, but this thing seems to be greatly over
exaggerated. The virus is definitely very real and killing people, but it's
absolutely disgusting for news companies to waste resources on mask and other
gear to just create scene for themselves on TV.

~~~
Fjolsvith
[https://twitter.com/PWarrior1776/status/1261492235843129346](https://twitter.com/PWarrior1776/status/1261492235843129346)

